# Tony Northrup invades the Rumorsphere



## ahsanford (Jun 3, 2016)

Tony Northrup makes Canon/Nikon/Sony camera predictions:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qDvul84wues

Haven't played it all, but He said the 6D2 is coming out before the 5D4, the 7D3 is up for a quicker refresh because of the D500.

- A


----------



## ahsanford (Jun 3, 2016)

Oh, he's officially high as a kite. He made some earlier comment about the 5D4 not coming this year because was 'too soon to refresh the 5DS' and I foolishly kept listening. He claims no 5D4 until 2017 but it will pack a 75 MP sensor at 5 fps. 

Enjoy the video -- not _everything_ in it is implausible.

- A


----------



## paxfoto (Jun 3, 2016)

Interesting, I'm now a subscriber 

I' don't believe his predictions of the 5D4, the 5D3 is getting old.

I'm very interested in the A7 III, it will probably be my new camera. I don't think Canon will excite me with the 6D II or new 5D4. but that is not a problem any longer since I can use my lenses on a Sony.


----------



## ahsanford (Jun 3, 2016)

thetechhimself said:


> Side note, he doesn't get that the 5DS/R is it's own niche. And he also hasn't been doing his reading, Canon has already had 2 development announcements for their 120MP DSLR, which will obviously be the 5DS/R II. Duh. Not the 5D4.



Agree. The entire presentation spoke like resolution of the sensor defined each camera's newness/hotness.

A7S III with 28 MP? Why? Is that the FF extrapolation of a cropped 6k video signal?

And he brings up something I have been suggesting -- that Sony gets first rights to market their own sensors before Nikon gets a crack at them. The $64,000 for Nikon is if the D820/D900/Dwhatever will have the A7R II sensor (a year old now!) or if it will wait for the _next_ best sensor Sony rolls out.

An A9 with 20 fps I actually think is plausible, but there would be huge questions about the AF and huger questions about how third party lenses would keep up with that AF.

- A


----------



## R1-7D (Jun 3, 2016)

ahsanford said:


> Tony Northrup makes Canon/Nikon/Sony camera predictions:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qDvul84wues
> 
> ...



Tony Northrup definitely knows what he's talking about. 

His reviews of tech and knowledge of the photo industry is first-rate. He probably does have insider knowledge. Who are you to say otherwise?!

Did any of you even bother to watch the Nikon D5, D500, 1DX2, 5DSR review? He clearly shows how the "pro" bodies are lacking nowadays and the only reason wildlife and journalists still carry them is because they're used to carrying around bodies that size from the film days. Tony is definitely right for so many reasons!

Tony rightly points out too that there is something eerily similar between the D5 and 1DX2 in body design. Can these companies not innovate anymore? They just copy off each other. He also raises the issue of the pathetic touch LCDs used on these cameras compared to his Samsung smartphone's -- it's a travesty that on a $6,500 body the screens are so small and don't have the same functionality. 

The thing I really like about Northrup is his real world testing of the cameras. It was great to see how well the autofocus on these cameras perform in a real-life situation, like playing kick-ball with his wife and focusing on his daughter's face in low light to emphasize the marvel of 3D tracking. Basically the review shows that unless you need top-of-the-line focusing systems, these 'professional' cameras just don't deliver compared to their much cheaper counter parts -- the 5DSR and D500, which offer either huge megapixels or a crop sensor for extra reach and pixel density. I'll definitely be going huge megapixels next time, as it gives by far the best image quality. If there's too much noise in my shot if I'm in a high iso situation, I'll just reduce the image down to 20MP in post. 

Watch the review. Tony probably has the best photography channel on YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sT14RrsDW18


----------



## unfocused (Jun 3, 2016)

R1-7D said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > Tony Northrup makes Canon/Nikon/Sony camera predictions:
> ...



I can't tell if you are being sarcastic, ironic or sincere. Or maybe you are Tony Northrup.


----------



## R1-7D (Jun 3, 2016)

unfocused said:


> R1-7D said:
> 
> 
> > ahsanford said:
> ...



A little sincerity is a dangerous thing, and a great deal of it is absolutely fatal. - Oscar Wilde


----------



## 3kramd5 (Jun 3, 2016)

thetechhimself said:


> Begs the question, what sensor is the D5 using?



If they followed suit with the D4 and D4S, it's probably a Nikon design (perhaps fabricated by Renesas).


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 3, 2016)

unfocused said:


> R1-7D said:
> 
> 
> > ahsanford said:
> ...



I was thinking sardonic at first, but upon reflection he's probably being sincerely sardonironacastic.


----------



## R1-7D (Jun 3, 2016)

dilbert said:


> Obviously not getting enough click based revenue from his normal outings. Sad.



I don't know, Dilbert. Tony seems like he knows what he's talking about. Did you watch the video even? Give the man a break. It's not like he's the only one in lala land around here.


----------



## R1-7D (Jun 3, 2016)

See! Just how could a $600 phone screen beat a $6000 camera's screen? Ridiculous. I trust Tony. He tells it like it is. How could Nikon and Canon let this happen?

Tony FTW!


----------



## 3kramd5 (Jun 3, 2016)

Early on in the video when discussing his predictions for a 6D2, and how it will depart from 6D, he says predicts "same dual memory card, CF/SD."

You'd think he'd try to get existing products right if we wants to convey any authority for a prediction of future products.


----------



## raptor3x (Jun 3, 2016)

R1-7D said:


> See! Just how could a $600 phone screen beat a $6000 camera's screen? Ridiculous. I trust Tony. He tells it like it is. How could Nikon and Canon let this happen?
> 
> Tony FTW!



I'm not sure if the S7 has a better screen than the S6, or the 1DXii has a worse screen than the 1DX, but my 1DX screen is much easier to view in direct sunlight than my S6.


----------



## Meatcurry (Jun 3, 2016)

I like Tony, but i think he's way off base here:-

I see it this way:-

5D4, 32MP, 6-8FPS(Crop modes), 61pt AF, 4K-25FPS, Tilt Only Touch Screen, GPS, WiFi, RT(Speedlight)
6D2, 24MP, 6FPS, 45pt AF, HD, Fully Articulated Touch Screen, GPS, WiFi
7D3, 24MP, 12FPS, 85pt AF, 4K, Tilt Only Touch Screen, GPS, WiFi
1DXR, 50MP-75MP, 8-12FPS(Crop modes), 4k-120FPS, 1DX body, 2 x CFAST, 4 Digic 7 Processors)

I dont care about Sonys, and I bet this is closer, we'll see


----------



## rcarca (Jun 3, 2016)

By the standards of this group I am a mere novice in predicting what might happen, but I really cannot see a 7Diii coming out before a 5Div. The 7Dii has only been out two minutes (in Canon timescales). And I cannot see the 5Div going to 75mp. Perhaps a new version of the 5DS/R will come out with 75mp, but surely not before the 5Div...

My tuppence...


----------



## Khufu (Jun 3, 2016)

If it's coming soon they'll call it a "7D Mark II N" or summit' to help the betas everyone's already bought still sound current and relevant...


----------



## R1-7D (Jun 3, 2016)

raptor3x said:


> R1-7D said:
> 
> 
> > See! Just how could a $600 phone screen beat a $6000 camera's screen? Ridiculous. I trust Tony. He tells it like it is. How could Nikon and Canon let this happen?
> ...



You're wrong. Tony says so. Complete lack of innovation from Canon and Nikon. Why the hell wouldn't they put a 4-5" class screen on a pro body in 2016? They could practically get rid of all the physical buttons then!!


----------



## StudentOfLight (Jun 3, 2016)

R1-7D said:


> raptor3x said:
> 
> 
> > R1-7D said:
> ...


And you can create a noseprint identification system to prevent anyone else from using your camera!


----------



## LoneRider (Jun 3, 2016)

So, it could be, he knows what is to be expected, and is just throwing us of balance, so we will go out an purchase a 5D-iii hahahahaha

If I was the product/program manager at Canon, I would still have the 5D-iv with the ~28MP, DPAF and all the goodies we suspect. Maybe even a hybrid EVF setup?

How cool would that be to see you images in the viewfinder, but when shut off still be able to use the viewfinder as current DLSR. eck, we will see what the new cool feature is.

I still think I can see the 6D-ii slot in at your 36MP range, without DPAF. 4-5 FPS, GPS, WiFi, okay AF, for $2500. With the 5DS-ii going with 60-80MP (again non-DPAF)

The 5D-iv will be the king "jack of all trade, master of weddings" camera. And that is NOT 75MP


----------



## x-vision (Jun 4, 2016)

R1-7D said:


> Tony Northrup definitely knows what he's talking about.



Hmm, he lost on the very first minute of the video, when he said that the 6DII will be priced at $1500.

This really doesn't make any sense to me.
As I've said in other posts, I strongly feel that the 6DII will be a D750 competitor and will be priced at around $2000. 
Hopefully not more - which wouldn't be all that surprising, actually.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 4, 2016)

R1-7D said:


> Tony Northrup definitely knows what he's talking about.



What makes you think that? Like most of us he talks a lot and some of it is right and a good chunk of it isn't.


----------



## arcer (Jun 4, 2016)

Save me guys, my sarcasm radar seems to be malfunctioning. Can someone help me make sense of the logic in this tread as if I'm 12?


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 4, 2016)

arcer said:


> Save me guys, my sarcasm radar seems to be malfunctioning. Can someone help me make sense of the logic in this tread as if I'm 12?



There. Is. None.

Same as most click bate rumour driven sites, channels etc etc. There doesn't need to be, just so long as people keep clicking the ad revenue keeps coming in........


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 4, 2016)

The 6D2 will be coming out in 2016
The 6D2 will be coming out in 2017
The 6D2 will be coming out in 2018
The 6D2 will be coming out in 2019
The 6D2 will be coming out in January
The 6D2 will be coming out in February
The 6D2 will be coming out in March
The 6D2 will be coming out in April
The 6D2 will be coming out in May
The 6D2 will be coming out in June
The 6D2 will be coming out in July
The 6D2 will be coming out in August
The 6D2 will be coming out in September
The 6D2 will be coming out in October
The 6D2 will be coming out in November
The 6D2 will be coming out in December
The 6D2 will cost between 1000 and 1200
The 6D2 will cost between 1200 and 1400
The 6D2 will cost between 1400 and 1600
The 6D2 will cost between 1600 and 1800
The 6D2 will cost between 1800 and 2000
The 6D2 will cost between 2000 and 2200
The 6D2 will cost between 2200 and 2400
The 6D2 will cost between 2400 and 2600
The 6D2 will cost between 2600 and 2800
The 6D2 will cost between 2800 and 3000

THERE!
Now when It comes out I can say that I predicted when and for how much.....

This is how you do predictions on the internet...... make lots and hopefully one will be right and forget about all the bad ones....


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Jun 4, 2016)

I laughed when he said that "it should be easy for Sony to make a high Megapixel 12fps camera because there's no mirror". I hope this guy realizes that there is a lot more to a 12fps camera than a moving mirror. In regards to his comments about high frame rate and high megapixel cameras...data throughput is the main consideration. If the internal processor can handle the data throughput then you can design a camera to those specs. At the moment no one (canon / Nikon / Sony) has a processor that can handle 75mp @ 5 fps, let alone 12fps. If Canon uses the Dual Digic 6+, they can squeeze 3.5 fps @ 75mp. Maybe in the next gen Dual Digic 7+ we could see 5.5 fps @ 75mp. But who would want that level of pixel density? Nikon certainly hasn't got the glass to resolve that kind of detail.


----------



## rfdesigner (Jun 4, 2016)

Don Haines said:


> The 6D2 will be coming out in 2016
> The 6D2 will be coming out in 2017
> The 6D2 will be coming out in 2018
> The 6D2 will be coming out in 2019
> ...



It will be called a 6Db


----------



## Click (Jun 4, 2016)

Don Haines said:


> The 6D2 will be coming out in 2016
> The 6D2 will be coming out in 2017
> The 6D2 will be coming out in 2018
> The 6D2 will be coming out in 2019
> ...



LOL ;D Don, you're the best.


----------



## R1-7D (Jun 5, 2016)

privatebydesign said:


> R1-7D said:
> 
> 
> > Tony Northrup definitely knows what he's talking about.
> ...



Did you watch the D5, 1DX2, 5DSR, and D500 review? Anybody that makes a kick ass review like that knows a thing or two!

You're just a hater.


----------



## R1-7D (Jun 5, 2016)

raptor3x said:


> R1-7D said:
> 
> 
> > See! Just how could a $600 phone screen beat a $6000 camera's screen? Ridiculous. I trust Tony. He tells it like it is. How could Nikon and Canon let this happen?
> ...



Bullocks. You purposely took that photo with bad lighting on the phone compared to the camera's screen. Tony is right -- these cameras at these price points should have at least 5 inch displays with full touch functionality. Why would users want anything buy a large display these days on pro bodies?

Also, did you see in the review how both the Canon 1DX2 and Nikon D5 memory card doors are spring loaded?! Pfft. Again, lack of innovation and these giant companies are just copying off each other.


----------

